# Kaufberatung AiO



## OriginalTombo (6. September 2018)

Tach.

Mein Dark Rock Pro 3 hat n paar Defekte durch Eigenverschulden und muss daher ausgetauscht werden. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine AiO WaKü einbauen.
Dazu kommt auch noch ein neues Case von BeQuiet, je nach dem wie viele Radiatoren es werden.

Ich suche daher die Leistungsstärkste AiO, die es momentan auf dem Markt gibt (bis 150€).
Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich relativ egal da ich meist am Zocken bin oder Musik höre und das eh nicht mitbekomme.

Bin über jeden konstruktiven Beitrag dankbar, nicht einfach ein Modell nennen, bitte auch ein wenig begründen und vielleicht Vorteile gegenüber Konkurrenten erläutern.

Vielen Vielen Dank!


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. September 2018)

OriginalTombo schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch noch ein neues Case von BeQuiet, je nach dem wie viele Radiatoren es werden.


Hast du dich bezüglich des Gehäuses schon irgendwie entschieden? Damit man weiss welche AiO (Grösse Radiator) in Frage kommen. Auf die Frage wieviel Radiatoren es werden... Eine AiO hat in der Regel nur einen Radi. Und bei BeQuite Gehäusen empfiehlt sich meisst nur der Einbau in der Front, da Oben die Abluftöffnungen nicht der Rede wert sind.

Gekühlt wird die CPU in der Signatur?


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. September 2018)

> Ich suche daher die Leistungsstärkste AiO, die es momentan auf dem Markt gibt (bis 150€).
> Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich relativ egal da ich meist am Zocken bin oder Musik höre und das eh nicht mitbekomme.




Bis 150€ die größte Radifläche:

Alphacool Eisbaer 420 ab €'*'141,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 LT/ST ab €'*'149,73 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Darkspell64 (7. September 2018)

Vermutlich kannst du dir hier eine der üblichen Verdächtigen aussuchen, also Eisbaer/Silentloop/etc. mit der größtmöglichen Radifläche. Die Größe des Radiators macht hier eigentlich einen Großteil der Leistung. Ist dann natürlich abhängig vom Case, was da in die Front passt. Für einen i5 würde ich aber nicht übertreiben, da auch die größte Wasserkühlung hier nicht viel mehr an Leistung rausholen kann (und der CPU egal ist, ob Sie 40 oder 80Grad hat, zumindest fast )

Vorteil der Eisbaer wäre die Erweiterbarkeit (in gewissen Rahmen), die Silentloop wäre dafür leiser (auch wenn man mit Kopfhörern spielt, läuft der Rechner auch ab und zu so nebenbei und dann kannst stören).

Irgendwie würde es mich jedoch interessieren, mit welchen Mitteln man einen Dark Rock kaputt bekommt, vielleicht magst du die Geschichte mit uns teilen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Darkspell


----------



## OriginalTombo (7. September 2018)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Es soll ein Pure Base 600 werden, welche WaKü kommt dafür in Frage?

Nun, den Dark Rock hab ich mehrmals de-und montiert, dabei durch die absolut bescheurte Montage glaube ich nicht alles ganz richtig gemacht und seitdem ist seine Kühlleistung unterirdsich. Kann nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen aber liegt wohl an dem Anpressdruck an einer bestimmten stelle wodurch Core 0 auf 90° steht aber die anderen bei 50°, und ab 100° freezet er ja.. also ist Core  0 bei 100 und die anderen bei 60, und ja, ist einfach nur noch abfuck und ich hab keine Lust mehr mich mit diesem Kackteil noch weiter zu ärgern. 
Deswegen halt WaKü, ist einfach nicht so klotzig und schwerfällig.

Btw, woran erkenn ich denn welche WaKü in welches Case passt?


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. September 2018)

> Btw, woran erkenn ich denn welche WaKü in welches Case passt?



Angaben auf der Herstellerseite oder aus Test-/Erfahrungsberichten:

Thermaltake - Germany - F51 mit Fenster - CA-1E1-00M1WN-00

Test: Thermaltake Suppressor F51 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #5

In das 86€ teure TT Supressor F51 passt die Kombination aus 420+360mm Radiator: Produktvergleich Thermaltake Suppressor F51, schallgedämmt, Thermaltake Suppressor F51, Acrylfenster, Thermaltake Suppressor F51 Tempered Glass Edition Geizhals Deutschland


----------

